# [SOLVED] Acer Aspire 5920 Boot issue



## CalebShifflett (Dec 27, 2011)

I was reading up on the forums here because I have an issue with my Acer Aspire 5920 (no "G"). When I power the device on, the acer screen appears, there are lights on the power indicator, a beep occurs (sometimes) and then a black screen with a white-underscore appears on the top left continuously blinking. This completes the boots process, thus never reaching Windows. 

Here is a post from June which I have followed:

>>
Looks like we need to test the drive for failure.
Download UBCD (Ultimate Boot CD - Download the UBCD)
Scroll down to the bottom of the page and choose a mirror site.
Create a CD from the image file (.iso)
Windows 7 - Double click on the image file to launch Windows Image Burner
Vista/XP - Download/install ImgBurn (The Official ImgBurn Website) then use it to create the CD.
Boot the computer to the CD.
From the menu... Select HDD > Diagnosis > Drive Fitness Test.
When prompted, select ATA only.
Run the quick test and note the result and code.
Run the extended test and note the result and code.
Post the results in your next reply.
>>

I ran the quick test and the result was "successfully completed" and the code was 0X00.

The Advanced Test completed and stated:

<<Problem detected on a non Hitachi disk drive. Please contact your HDD supplier for additional support. Disposition Code = 0x72>>

I'm lead to believe that Windows has gone corrupt? What do you think?


Regards!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5920 Boot issue*

Hello CalebShifflet and welcome to TSF,

0x72 refers to a read/write error and is likely due to bad sectors on the HDD.

Do you know the manufacturer brand of your HDD?


----------



## CalebShifflett (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5920 Boot issue*

Yes, its a Western Digital.

I wanted to erase the disk via the "Utilities" menu on the Ultimate Boot CD but that function is only applicable for Hitachi Hard Drives, whereas I have a Western Digital. When downloading the Western Digital Data LifeGuard Diagnostic for DOS, there was a message that stated that no license was found in the path where the .exe was located.

Should I download this tool for the Windows Version and not the DOSversion of the software? This way I can write zeroes to wipe the drive.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5920 Boot issue*

On the UBCD is the Western Digital drive diagnostic. (same menu as the DFT). Run the extended test from the WD program.


----------



## CalebShifflett (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5920 Boot issue*

While running the extended test, the quick test ran first and reported: <<Test Completed Without Errors Error/Status Code: 0000>>.

Now, to complete the extended test, a full media scan will take place and from there I will update. The estimated time remaining for the full media scan is approximately 01:05:19


----------



## CalebShifflett (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5920 Boot issue*

The extended test using the Western Digital Drive program as you suggest is now complete.

As stated before, the quick test ran first in the extended test and reported: <<Test Completed Without Errors Error/Status Code: 0000>>. After the full media scan, <<No Errors Found Error/Status Code: 0000>>


----------



## CalebShifflett (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5920 Boot issue*

While clicking the "Boot Next" in the UBDC menu, the program informed me that there is no Operating System found. I will be putting a new operating system on.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5920 Boot issue*

Before you reinstall the OS, is there any information on the computer that you need?


----------



## CalebShifflett (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5920 Boot issue*

No, all of my vital information is stored on my other computers and external hard drives. I would appreciate it if this topic were to still be opened until Saturday Dec 31, 2011 in order for me to be able to respond to the issue after I install a new installation of Windows XP (I'm going to buy it because of business needs). I know Windows 7 is great but Windows XP is more applicable to my needs.

Should this not fix the problem (which I highly doubt it would not) I'll be able to post.

Thanks for the assistance you have given thus far! :dance:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5920 Boot issue*

Your hard drive has tested good with the manufacturers diagnostic. Barring any other hardware issues, you should have no problem.

Be sure to check the BIOS and set the HDD to IDE or Compatability mode before installing XP. XP doesn't natively support AHCI.


----------



## CalebShifflett (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5920 Boot issue*

I will go ahead and purchase Windows 7 actually. Thanks for the help!


----------



## CalebShifflett (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5920 Boot issue*

After purchasing a fresh copy and installing Windows 7, my Acer 5920 works like a jewel! Thanks for your help. Seems like for others who have this issue they'll need to also run the scans I did to see if their HDD is corrupt. Thankfully, mine wasn't.

Thanking you for providing your resources to me!

Have a happy new year! God bless!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Glad you got it sorted!


----------

